# Les Trem II with Bigsby flat arm replacement?



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey, Les Trem users... Has anyone replaced the Les Trem arm with a Bigsby one? I love the Les Trem (stays in tune, smoother than a Bigsby), but the Duesenberg unit with standard rod arm/mount is too high for my hardshell cases to close (and I prefer a flat arm). 
There's a Goldo branded Les Trem (göldo LT2 Tremolo) with a flat arm/mount that would take off some height, but only available in Europe. I'm thinking a Bigsby arm should work as well, rather than invest in another unit (IMHO that Goldo arm looks kinda cheeesy). Now to figure out where I can find an arm with the mounting bolt/screw/washer that hopefully fits the hole in the Les Trem plate...
So... any experience with this mod, as well as where in Canada one might find Bigsby arms??


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I bought the goldo but have not installed yet. It is a nice looking piece. I am not sure when I plan to put it on. Hopefully within a week or so. Ends up costing about 50 more once you factor in duty.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

@fretzel , just wondering about the source where you bought it from? Thanks!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidP said:


> @fretzel , just wondering about the source where you bought it from? Thanks!


Seller was fretdreamer on eBay. Shipped from France and was here in good time.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

goeldo lists a canadian distributor on their site (they're in montreal) and i actually reached out to them a couple weeks ago -- i'd like a set of their Davoli pickup reissues. the rep that responded told me Sherwood Music in Kitchener can order in any of the goeldo parts. i think it is becuase they're a duesenberg dealer. she said to talk to colin, who i think is the guitar sales manager (i've met him a few times, easy guy to deal with)


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks @markxander! 
There's a Duesenberg dealer here in Vancouver, so I'll see if they can also order from SFM.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

fretzel said:


> I bought the goldo but have not installed yet. It is a nice looking piece. I am not sure when I plan to put it on. Hopefully within a week or so. Ends up costing about 50 more once you factor in duty.


Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkM said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!


LOL! Hasn't happened yet. I'm very lazy when it comes to any kind of guitar maintenance. But it is near the top of my list.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@ freeze I have started building head and speakers cabinets over a year ago and I am only at the sanding and routing stage! Take your time.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Your best bet for bigsby parts is eBay.
There is a seller on eBay.com that sells newer and vintage parts.
Shipping is expensive but I don’t think anyone else sells parts.
Darren Reilly guitar parts sells the non pivoting flat arms and the Chet aikins style arms.

Nathan


----------

